# screen protection



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no I have not received my iPad 2 yet - hope is eternal

I have a screen protector on my iphone and DSi
I did get a smart cover for my iPad. Should I have more screen protection on it?

Sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is very hard on his stuff, and uses his iPad and travels with it constantly, and he has not managed to injure the screen yet. I don't see a screen protector as necessary.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I would say yes but then I would rather not take a chance. The smart covers do not offer much in the way of protection for the screen.  Currently I am using the plastic cover it came in. Don't know why I never thought of it before! It is lasting quite nicely and will do until I get around to getting a protector. I also keep the ipad in a case or on my wedgepad holder.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you people
It just came in the mail. now I have to wait till i get home to play! I have smart cover, I am getting the marware back protection. I have thought for a sleeve for when I travel. I just need to think about a screen cover. I don't know, but maybe not.
Sylvia


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd get a good screen protector. Better safe than sorry. My husband like Zagg, but there are others out there, too. I have the the Power Support protector on my iPhone and love it.


----------

